# Sitting in Model 3, listening to the radio, and alarm goes off?



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

Getting tired of this, if anyone knows how to stop it I would appreciate it.

I sit in my M3 during lunch listening to the radio. In about half an hour, the car turns itself off, even though I am sitting in it. That's ok, a tap of the brake brings it back on. However, then if I open the door to leave THE FREAKING ALARM GOES OFF. This is with me hitting the door open button. This is using the card key, since the phone thing does not work reliably for me. Using the card again on the center console turns off the alarm.

There does not seem to be an easy way to prevent this. Putting the card key on the center console before exiting does not stop it, even though it says to do that when you tap the brakes to wake the car back up. Its really odd that the car thinks I am breaking into it, even though I am on the inside and pressing the door open button. Are there a lot of car thieves who break out of a car from the inside?

How to stop this? Annoying.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

scott franco said:


> Getting tired of this, if anyone knows how to stop it I would appreciate it.
> 
> I sit in my M3 during lunch listening to the radio. In about half an hour, the car turns itself off, even though I am sitting in it. That's ok, a tap of the brake brings it back on. However, then if I open the door to leave THE FREAKING ALARM GOES OFF. This is with me hitting the door open button. This is using the card key, since the phone thing does not work reliably for me. Using the card again on the center console turns off the alarm.
> 
> ...


Thieves will smash a window and then use an interior unlock button in an ICE car so they can open a door. Same line of thought here. If car is locked, and one just opens the door, it can be interpreted as a break in.

Question, before opening the door, do you tap the lock icon on the touchscreen and do a manual unlock? That might prevent the alarm.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

scott franco said:


> Getting tired of this, if anyone knows how to stop it I would appreciate it.
> 
> I sit in my M3 during lunch listening to the radio. In about half an hour, the car turns itself off, even though I am sitting in it. That's ok, a tap of the brake brings it back on. However, then if I open the door to leave THE FREAKING ALARM GOES OFF. This is with me hitting the door open button. This is using the card key, since the phone thing does not work reliably for me. Using the card again on the center console turns off the alarm.
> 
> ...


press the lock button on the top of the screen?


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

That's a good hint, I'll try it.

A while back they talked about rolling out a "camping mode" that would let the car stay powered for long periods of time.

Scott Franco


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

scott franco said:


> That's a good hint, I'll try it.
> 
> A while back they talked about rolling out a "camping mode" that would let the car stay powered for long periods of time.
> 
> Scott Franco


curious, what phone are you using that is acting poorly enough to totally abandon it as a key and using the cards instead?


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

Samsung galaxy 5. I'm not yet in the mood to buy a new phone for $1000 after buying the car. Besides, the M3 FOB is coming, I prefer that in any case.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

Hitting "unlock" on the screen fixes it. Not sure why that would have priority over the door unlock button (thieves don't know how to use the screen?), but there you are.

Because you guys are nice, I am going to tell you a secret I don't think many people know. When the car is in autopilot, and tells you to grab the wheel, simply fiddling with the right hand control will cancel the alert. Simply dialing up or down the speed a notch, or the following distance, will cancel the alert. I find that easier than woggling the steering wheel, especially since if you do that too hard, it cancels EAP.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

scott franco said:


> Getting tired of this, if anyone knows how to stop it I would appreciate it.
> 
> I sit in my M3 during lunch listening to the radio. In about half an hour, the car turns itself off, even though I am sitting in it. That's ok, a tap of the brake brings it back on. However, then if I open the door to leave THE FREAKING ALARM GOES OFF. This is with me hitting the door open button. This is using the card key, since the phone thing does not work reliably for me. Using the card again on the center console turns off the alarm.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, sir. 
I'm going to need to see some ID, please.


----------



## scott franco (Apr 11, 2018)

Trust me, only I have access to the car, and half the time, I can't get into it either.


----------



## Trebonius (Sep 6, 2018)

scott franco said:


> I am going to tell you a secret I don't think many people know. When the car is in autopilot, and tells you to grab the wheel, simply fiddling with the right hand control will cancel the alert. Simply dialing up or down the speed a notch, or the following distance, will cancel the alert. I find that easier than woggling the steering wheel, especially since if you do that too hard, it cancels EAP.


I just let go of one hand. The weight of my other arm is enough for it to register.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

scott franco said:


> Hitting "unlock" on the screen fixes it. Not sure why that would have priority over the door unlock button (thieves don't know how to use the screen?), but there you are.


because the screen is not active if there is not a 'key' present.


----------

